# Fish



## Spring (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi! My mom and me were looking into getting some goldfish or something and starting another aquarium (We already have a very spolied Beta named Finnigin). We were at Wal-Mart the other day adn they had such cute little lionhead goldfish. We might go down to a fish place today to look around, but I was wondering what kind of fish are social, friendly, and pretty easy to keep? The big ones at Wal-Mart came to the side of the glass and were staring at us.. lol. 

Thanks!

(OO, one time I went to Pet Land and they had this huge fish.. the lady at the fish place said it liked to be pet LOL although I didn't come near it.. it was huge! It was so friendly too!)


----------



## pamnock (Aug 8, 2006)

We love our Piranha, Bob, that I bought from Walmart. He was tiny when I got him, but he's HUGE now. It's fun to feed him and he's very smart. Very distructive to everything in his tank and he also eats all his friends.

Pam


----------



## Spring (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh wow! I love big fish! The bigger the better . How big of a tank do you have him in?


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Aug 8, 2006)

ive always loved fantail goldfish.. and the ones ive had have always been so friendly... the one i have now will let you pet him sometimes

this is karl when we first got him..his colors are alot brighter now, his fins are longer and hes gotten bigger


----------



## Spring (Aug 8, 2006)

Hehe, cute! I love fish, they have such big personalities! I might go and get a tank tonight and have it set up for the fish.. I already have names.. hoping to maybe get 3 

Squeedgy, Archie, andRingo.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Aug 8, 2006)

let us know what you get:bunnydance: 

i have to get a new filter and light for my tank.. a certain little bunny*cough peapoo cough*squeezed behind the bookshelf and chewed all the wires:disgust:


----------



## naturestee (Aug 8, 2006)

I have two tanks of tropical fish at the moment. I've had as many as 4 small tanks going at once before I got rabbits.

Spring, how big is your tank? I had goldfish in a 10 gallon as a kid, and let me tell you they make a lot of poop! It's really hard to clean up after them so they need bigger tanks than most people think. For three goldfish I'd think you'd do best with at least a 30 gallon, just so you don't have a scummy tank 2 days after cleaning it.

I miss having male bettas, but between their aggressiveness and the fin-nipping tetras in my bigger tank, I can't have one unless it's in it's own tank. Which I'm sick of taking care of. But I do have two girl bettas in my 10 gallon with a dwarf gourami, and they're all pretty cheeky! Plus a male _Betta imbellis_ (peaceful betta) in my 30 gallon but he's really shy.


----------



## Spring (Aug 8, 2006)

We haven't got the tank yet, we just have the one with Finnigin in it. A few years back my mom 'rescued' some feeder fish, and she had them in a tank for a few years (We have all the equipment, but my brother melted the actual tank doing a science project). 

I was reading goldfish need large tanks because they process food so quickly and make the tank messy. I'll have to see. What kind of cheap fish do good with goldfish and are a bit less messy? Maybe if I get a 25gallon and have 2 goldfish and a few neon tetras or something? Or 1 goldfish and other kinds of fish..I don't know. I'll have to see and ask around at the fish place. I'm pretty fish stupid 

Hehe, Finnigin has such a personality! I should get a pic of him. He comes to the side of the tank, and if I put my nose near the glass he'll come up and follow my nose around if I move it. He spreads his gills and puffs upwhen he sees my mom LOL!


----------



## pamnock (Aug 8, 2006)

*Spring wrote: *


> Oh wow! I love big fish! The bigger the better . How big of a tank do you have him in?


 


He quickly outgrew the 10 gallon tank and he's in a 30 gallon tank now.

Matthew has a cute black bubble eyed goldfish in a cute little tank. 

We used to have some little orange fish that we used for biology because it was easy to observeblood moving through the capillariesin theirtransparent tailsunder the microscope.

Also have some tadpoles 

Pam


----------



## Spring (Aug 8, 2006)

That's great! I love those bubbled eye fish.. they look so cool! Oo! Tadpoles! I love frogs. I'd love to get a big bull frog but I don't know the first thing about caring for frogs lol. My mom said maybe not today as she has yardwork and house work to do.. Ohh boy I'm excited!  I can't wait to see about getting some fishies!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Aug 8, 2006)

i dont know about bull frogs, but my american toad is really easy to care for.. just feed,water, clean cage


----------



## Linz_1987 (Aug 8, 2006)

I use to have goldfish when I was little, but they just ate each other :?

I had a tank wiv fan tail goldfish in, and a normal goldfish in. They lived happily for a few years, and then the gold fish desided to eat the fan tails fin, so it had to swim side ways for a day or two until it eventually died I dont know what went wrong, I thought goldfish got on well together. Maybe it was just my luck!

Ive always wanted a tank in my bedroom with orange mollies. They are my favourite type of fish.

How do you clean out your paranea (sp) Pam? Doesnt it bite your fingers off lol. I would be terrified of one!

My cousin keeps lots of fish, and he says that if you get goldfish then get a few .... he did say a name. Russian somethings. They are like cat fish but smaller. And they help to clean the tank out. Obviously you still have to clean it out but still! And they get along with goldfish fine 

Fishies are so cute!


----------



## naturestee (Aug 8, 2006)

There's not too many other fish that you can keep with goldfish because most pet fish are tropical and get sickly without hot temperatures. White cloud minnows are cold-water so they might work well. They're pretty cute, too. I think African Clawed Frogs might do okay with those temps too, but I'm not sure. They get friggin' huge though, like way bigger than my fist. 

Oh, and hillstream loaches, but they do better in fancy specialized tanks and are usually hard to find anyway.


----------



## juicyjuicee (Aug 8, 2006)

They sell fish at WalMart?


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Aug 8, 2006)

i have two little cleaner fish in the tank with my fantail goldfish.. they dont seem to mind the temperature.. and they help keep the tank clean.. i cant remember what theyre called..but they look like little white catfish.. i got them at walmart


----------



## pamnock (Aug 8, 2006)

*Linz_1987 wrote: *


> How do you clean out your paranea (sp) Pam? Doesnt it bite your fingers off lol. I would be terrified of one!


 


We don't need to clean the tank. It's well balanced, no algae and crystal clear. The water evaporates rather quickly, so I just keep adding rather than ever removing any. 

Bob probably wouldn't bite us - he's well fed  He's generally pretty careful when he eats treats from our fingers (although he did nip my finger once by mistake). 

But he can be a monster when he's agitated. 

Pam


----------



## lalena2148 (Aug 8, 2006)

I had 2 bettas during college. My first one was named Betta (he was purple w/ a blue tail)...yeah I know, how original. I didn't name him. My roommate's mother had him at home, but their cat was making the fish sick. Not kidding. So they gave him to me. He lived a good 2.5 years and I was very sad when he went belly up. He was very funny and would swim back and forth in his tank, gills flared, when he knew it was dinner time. 

After he died, I got another one named Zetta (pink with purple and red fins). He was really cool too. He only lasted about 1.5 years. I think he died because of the stress of the move from school to my apartment. And he started getting really sick like the day I got my rabbit. He had some sort of infection, but I couldn't get rid of it.

When I was a kid, my cousin who was 23 died, and he left me and my sibs his fish. He had a really big tank and it came with 2 snails (Powder Toast Man & Muddy Mud Skipper), 1 snake fish (Stimpy), and 1 large mouth bass (Ren). Yeah, we were into the cartoon Ren & Stimpy. Stimpy 1 died after going into shock, and that same summer, I caught a BlueGill up at my uncle's cottage. I brought him home to live in our tank. Ren and Stimpy 2 didn't get along very well...and then I realized Bass eat Bluegill! But, Ren never ate him, he just liked ramming him up against the glass sometimes to show him who's boss. Ren was really cool and would occasionally jump out of the tank, and he would also jump up for worms. He also would get really excited and swim around like crazy when I'd come home from school. Ren also followed my mom back and forth when she vaccuumed the living room. 

Oh and Pam, that fish is awesome!


----------



## hummer (Aug 8, 2006)

All this fish tank talk makes me want to get another one!



When I did have one, it was a community tank with fish like the Clown Loach, Danios, tetras of course, Cory catfish, and a dojo loach. The dojo kinda looks like a stretched out catfish kinda, and you can't always see him cause he would hide in the rocks alot. Those are the ones that really stick out in my mind. I know I had more but my memory is not what it used to be...:dunno:

When you get your fish, just make sure to ask the attendent for some community fish. That way you know that they won't be eating each other!


----------



## Spring (Aug 9, 2006)

Yes, they sell fish at Wal-mart, although I would never buy htem (90% of the time atleast one variety of fish is under quaranteen! :shock. The fish place specializes in fish, and it's runned by a friend of my moms, so they should be able to help us out! When we were buying some medicine (Finnigin had some sort of bladderinfection) the lady at Petsmart was very rude and didn't give us the information we wanted.. all she said was "Don't bother, he's probably fine". 

The good tanks are so expensive! I was looking at Petsmart adn for the 25 gallon it's like $110! I need to do some price hunting!


----------



## Bassetluv (Aug 9, 2006)

I have fish, but have never been very successful with aquariums. Right now I have 3 plecos (two of the regular variety...can't remember their proper name, and one albino pleco), two cats and a gold gourami. I love plecos...they can be very entertaining when you feed them! 

Many years ago I had a red male betta that I kept in a tank with some other fish. Unfortunately, he turned out to have suicidal tendencies. Every time I approached the tank at feeding time, he'd start...he would circle the bottom of the tank slowly, building up speed as I got the food out, and finally, just as I would open the lid, he'd shoot to the top of the water and erupt, sailing up, up, and out...landing on the floor a few feet away, where I would hurriedly scoop him up and put him back in.

Poor Betta's ultimate end came late one night when my cat Snooch decided he was thirsty. I was in bed and could hear a noise coming from the living room, and at first ignored it. However, a short time later I thought the better of it and got up to investigate, only to discover the lid to the tank wide open with my cat still sitting next to it. And there was Betta, no longer a living member of the fish world, lying in the middle of my living room floor. Snooch hadn't touched him, as he'd only wanted a drink (water in the cat dish just wasn't good enough for his taste) , but Betta had succumbed....guess he'd finally gone and committed fishicide....:?


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Aug 9, 2006)

this is what i have in the tank with my goldfish.. albino cory...theyre cute to watch, get along with my goldfish, and help keep the tank clean

http://animal-world.com/encyclo/fresh/catfish/acory.php

http://www.pethobbyist.com/articles/Splendens/cory.jpg


----------



## Runestonez (Aug 9, 2006)

My dad and I breed fish! At his house! We have just over 400 tanks totalling just over 10,000 gallons. Probably more since we just added another bank of tanks awhile ago.

We used to breed tropicals but he really likes chiclids. Personally I could take them or leave them. I prefer the tropicals like Angels..(which are actually chiclids)! And everything from guppies on up! It just like that tropicals are all diferent colours and shapes and sizes! Chiclids all look the same to me! Same fish shape, different colours! If I had to pick my fav it would be our Huge Frontosa male! I named him Bruja..."burnt" in Italian...he is jet black now because he is sparring off with the littler males in the tank! He is about 12 inches long and 5-6 inches across! He likes to be pet a little! He is I believe a Burundi(sp) and we also have some smaller ones coming up soon and those are Zaire. If you like fish like pirahna there is a really beautiful chiclid called a Compressicep. The males grow fairly long and when they go into breeding they turn a fantastic royal blue with scarlet top fin trimming! They resemble little blue Barraccudas! Very pretty!

**sorry for the spelling! I help breed the fish...but I suck at spelling their names!**


----------



## pamnock (Aug 9, 2006)

I looked up pictures of the Frontosas. Stunning fish!

Pam


----------



## Spring (Aug 9, 2006)

Oh wow! That's awesome!

Hehe, I love big fish.. they always look like they're grumpy . 

Are the cory's cheap fish? I don't wan t some fish to be like $30+ and die in a couple of days! 

I don't know if I'll be able to go to the fish store today. Maybe on Friday, but hopefully sooner!


----------



## Runestonez (Aug 9, 2006)

Our male Frontosa is an F1 and still has a big bump on his head!!  Always looks grumpy and a bit like the elephant man!

Corys here run anywhere from $3-$5 dollars depending on the variety. Most get to be anywhere from an inch to 2 1/2 inches long. They get along with pretty much anyone, but sometimes they can get a little chippy andchew the fins on other fish! They are really excellent bottom feeders though!


----------



## Spring (Aug 9, 2006)

Meet Finnigin! 

He's very spoiled, and he likes my nose for some reason . He's been with us for about 9 months.













He's very friendly and full of personality! He flares up at my mom, and practically anything on the counteraround his 'kingdom'. He can be very grumpy sometimestoo!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Aug 9, 2006)

*Spring wrote: *


> Are the cory's cheap fish? I don't wan t some fish to be like $30+ and die in a couple of days!


i dont remember the exact price.. but i got them at walmart.. so i know they werent 30+.. probably $5 or less..our walmart hardly has any fish for over $5


----------



## Spring (Aug 9, 2006)

Alright , thanks!


----------



## missyscove (Aug 11, 2006)

Ooh fish, I've got a 20 gallon freshwater tank with... 1 dwarf puffer, 3 neon tetras, 3 black neon tetras, 2 serpae tetras, a bronze cory, a spotted cory, 2 mickey mouse platies, 2 twin bar platies (that just had babies!) I think that's it.


----------



## binkies (Aug 16, 2006)

I have a 30 gallon tank with 1 BIG African Clawed Frog. She eats all of her friends! I am thinking about getting her a smaller tank and using my big tank for some nice pretty schooling fish.


----------



## Spring (Aug 16, 2006)

With all that's been happening I have totally forgotten about getting fish!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Aug 16, 2006)

i bought a 29 gallon tank two days ago... i love it.. the 29 gal has fantail goldfish and lionhead goldfish in it.. then i have a 10 gallon that has 5 assorted fruit tetras.. i also have a 5 gallon tank, but theres nothing in it right now

edit* oh my five gallon is just like the one spring's beta is in


----------

